
The effect of temperature on people's cognitive performance - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/26/727108363/how-office-temperature-affects-cognitive-performance
======
sytelus
Be always wary of these "studies" aka surveys conducted on campus students. In
this specific one, the "study" was done on ~500 German students. The
conclusion was,

 _As the temp went up, women did better on math and verbal tasks, and men did
worse, " Chang says. "And the increase for women in math and verbal tasks was
much larger and more pronounced than the decrease in performance of men._

